# I couldn’t be more proud of this young man.



## BDD (Mar 24, 2017)

9 games into the season and he leads his team in every stat
Except home runs were he is tied. Batting average of 636 and
has twice as many RBI as the next closest. All this while carrying 
Straight A’s in all advanced classes in the 6th grade.
 What makes this all that more impressive is this isn’t rec league but
12UAAA travel baseball playing against the best AAA teams in the state.
  He would never brag on himself but I sure will.
  (the poster is when he was 6.)


----------



## bonecollector (Mar 26, 2017)

this is awesome way to go Jackson keep up the good work


----------



## GAGE (Mar 26, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that, great job to the both of you!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 26, 2017)

Awesome. Sounds like he really enjoys the game.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 26, 2017)

Congrats to him and kudos to the family.............. I have a 13 yo grandson that plays travel ball.  I know the sacrifices it takes.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 26, 2017)

That is awesome!  Way to go!


----------



## 27metalman (Apr 1, 2017)

They didn't make pictures like that when I was growing up.  Pretty cool.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 16, 2017)

He is Cooperstown ready, as in 12 yr old is the age group to play there. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------

